# 1995 MTD



## Keithb (Feb 9, 2021)

Any tips on removing the hex shaft on a 1995 MTD? All the instructions that I have seen call for removing the end nuts and then sliding it out. On my machine there seems to be something else holding it in place.

thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Photos would be a great help ... descriptions can be interpreted wrong.


----------



## Keithb (Feb 9, 2021)

oneacer said:


> Photos would be a great help ... descriptions can be interpreted wrong.


----------



## Keithb (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Keithb (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Rather then try to explain it, here is one YouTube video showing the procedure on an MTD..... many out there, and this will give you an idea, or locate one more in line with your model ... you may have to remove that chain first?


----------



## Keithb (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks. I have seen this video and followed the instructions but there seems to be something else holding the shaft in place. It’s not the chain.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you removed the nut on the other side? you may have to get the bearing off the left side first and then the bearing off the right side at which point the shaft should be pretty much out.


----------



## Keithb (Feb 9, 2021)

Have tried that and the bearings are not popping out. Will try soaking in WD-40 for a day or two.
Thanks


----------



## Keithb (Feb 9, 2021)

I have discovered that there is a bearing retainer ring on the outer edge of the bearings on this model. I had to use reading glasses to see them Once removed, I was able to remove the hex shaft and make the repairs needed. The shaft is removed by tapping on the left side.


----------

